# How difficult to get in?



## Bolts (15 Jan 2013)

Hey guys, I just wanted to get your opinion on how difficult you believe it is to get accepted as an ACISS based on aptitude tests, school marks and ect. compared to the other trades.


----------



## MikeL (15 Jan 2013)

It's easier to get into then some other trades.  But it's also harder to get in compared too others.


----------



## Bolts (15 Jan 2013)

Should I assume that I did well in my CFAT if I had been offered this job in your opinion?


----------



## Scott (15 Jan 2013)

You should assume you have done well enough if they list it as an option for you to apply for after the CFAT.


----------



## Bolts (15 Jan 2013)

It wasn't immediately after the CFAT.. just before my enrollment ceremony. Wasn't my first choice trade.


----------

